

Ask HN: Today diaspora is set to release their software - jacquesm

Has anybody seen or heard anything ? They were pretty adamant that the 15th of September would be their release date, but I can't find anything on their site.
======
jessor
_To clarify, September 15 will be our open-source developer release. At that
time, we will open up our github repository, publish our roadmap, and shift
our development style to be more community oriented. We intend on launching a
consumer facing alpha in October._

<http://www.joindiaspora.com/2010/08/26/overdue-update.html>

It'll happen: <http://twitter.com/joindiaspora/status/24509854745>

------
dannytatom
[http://www.joindiaspora.com/2010/09/15/developer-
release.htm...](http://www.joindiaspora.com/2010/09/15/developer-release.html)

<http://github.com/diaspora/diaspora>

------
jasonmcalacanis
I have not, but they are going to be on This Week in Startups in the next 10
days. I'm really excited to see what they have!

------
Pistos2
More involved HN discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1696396>

